# Do you have pictures of this car?



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi Jon,

Is there a way for you to show me pictures of this car? Thanks.

2002 530iA 
VIN Number: CH87401 
Body Style: Sedan 
Mileage: 9,931 
External Color: Toledo Blue 
Interior Color: Gray Leather 
Transmission: Automatic 
Dealer's stock#: #U2813 

Installed Options: 
Cold Weather Package 
Premium Package 
Premium Sound System W/DSP 
Sport Package 
Xenon Lights


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey Dave,

That car pretty nice! I haven't really checked it out first
hand yet; we took it in on trade for an X5 a couple of weeks
ago...

I don't have any pics of that exact car; if you want me to,
I'll try to shoot a couple for you when I get caught up...

I do have pics of other Toledo Blue 530's on my hard drive
if that'll suffice.

:dunno: 

--Jon


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Other toledo blues pictures from your hard drive are fine.

Thanks Jon.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cool!

:thumbup: 

I'll post them from home...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Still @ the office......*

I forgot that I made this...










Look here for more E39 pics:
http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/e39/

http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/e39/


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks Jon.

Thinking, thinking. Wait for Bangle butt or pick up a nice no Bangle butt. 

Of course, if I am serious, I'll let you know right away.


----------

